# SAU - Southern Gold



## britishcarfreak (1 September 2005)

Hi all,

My first post   - I've been watching the spike that occured a few weeks ago when SAU announced their plans to do uranium.  Seems that today's anouncement about expanding operations should produce a reasonable spike.  I'd appreciate opinions on strategies / risks on this stock.  My feeling is that long-term this has excellent prospects but the immediate future will be rather bumpy.


----------



## britishcarfreak (6 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

Nobody seemed interested a few weeks ago - but this has been on the rise for the past two days which is rather surprising given everything else that is going on.

I caught a good trade at 25c last week and hoped to see over 30c by the end of the month.  I was most surprised to see it hit 30.5c yesterday.

Looks like good reports will come through at the end of the month after the drilling.


----------



## dutchie (6 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

Brits'

This could go down tomorrow (reversal).

(although anything can happen these days - depending on the DOW tonight!).


----------



## tarnor (6 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

i bought some at 23.5 a few weeks back, as far as uranium explorers go this one has heaps of potential and the market cap is pretty low compared to others... some solid bids holding up the buy side now, i'm expecting it to keep creeping north as we get closer to victory results


great to see it hold today while the rest of the market, took a dive


----------



## tarnor (8 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

spp at 22c, damn will slow this down a bit, it was looking at a nice steady climb towards drill results.
o well..


----------



## britishcarfreak (10 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

Yeah that release worried me.  I was hoping for a good run to end of month.

In everyone's experience what happens when a spp this much lower than market price happens?

Will people just buy little packets so that they can then buy some at the 22c price?

I figured that people wouldn't want to get in at anything much above the spp 22c

It has regularly had a few end of day trades slip through at around 26c and spend the day hovering between 27 and 28.


----------



## tarnor (11 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

Another set back for SAU today..



> MILLIONS of dollars in capital raisings for uranium floats in South Australia are under a cloud following the State ALP's unannounced decision to block new uranium mines in the State




http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5744,16877600%5E643,00.html

Out of sau just for the moment, will be back a little later before victory results hopefully


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

I think they are going to need some extraordinary news to instill peoples confidence back into this one. I got in at .18 seen it go up then down and ended up pulling the pin at .23. Dont have enough confidence in them yet. Stacks of potential though just seen others in the market that were a better option imo.


----------



## tarnor (31 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

I still like this one alot, results at the end of this month then more in january?.. if victory is good still got the other one to keep people interested and hold any run on the sp...

good ground etc.. i'll be reentering in a week or 2, placement should hold it down for a little..


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

i agree it is definately one to keep an eye on but it is still going to take a bit to get it moving i wasnt trying to bag it just not yet and keep watching for sure


----------



## britishcarfreak (11 January 2006)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

This one is on the move again.  At it's peak price today it was 37.5% up on the previous day.  There were results out - more progress reports than anything - but perhaps people got excited because SAU's partner Hindmarsh is being bought out by a canadian uraniam miner group.

If anyone has a better idea why this has started moving again - and perhaps some feeling on where it might peak - I'd like to hear from you.


----------



## spottygoose (11 January 2006)

*Re: SAU - any opinions on uranium exploration...*

I believe it is the hindmarsh thing..


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 February 2006)

Anyone still holding?  I've still got a few packets that I got at 25c.  .... starting to get impatient.


----------



## nizar (26 February 2006)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Anyone still holding?  I've still got a few packets that I got at 25c.  .... starting to get impatient.




i just did a bit of research of this company...

at friday 24/2 close of 0.19, market cap is only $6million...

they have $3million cash, which is 9.5cps..

Also, HMR(or MGA) is going to spend $1M on exploration on SAU EL's this year, with a further commitment to spend at least an additional $1.5M.

they will also get 150k from SA government under the PACE (program for accelerated exploration) 

If you add this $2.65M of funding that has been commited to SAU to the $3M cash, you will see that we are paying $350k for their entire exploration portfolio...!! thats nothing!!!

which includes:
1) bulong south (WA): Gold, nickel
2) challenger west (SA): Gold, uranium
3) harris greenstone (SA): Gold, nickel
4) yarlbrinda (SA): Copper, gold, uranium
5) southern gawla (SA): Copper, gold, uranium
6) granfell (NSW): Gold

also, they have JV with DOM at challenger...

this seems to be very undervalued, and with results from several drillings coming in the next few months, the sp could really fly when its value/potential is realised...

also, 5 directors bought shares in november, for around 0.18....

any thoughts?


----------



## kariba (27 February 2006)

Your figures seem fair - Market a bit negative I think because of the questionable SPP. Also have delayed some projects & not achieved some timeframes.

Very much early days & when it finds it's feet, ie: "some positive drills," then IMO it will move very quickly as it is tightly held.

Regards


----------



## britishcarfreak (5 March 2006)

There have been a few opportunities to buy at 17-18c over the last week.  I was worried to see a director offload some shares....


----------



## nizar (5 March 2006)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> There have been a few opportunities to buy at 17-18c over the last week.  I was worried to see a director offload some shares....




dont take much notice into director selling...

they can sell for several reasons: but director buying is ALWAYS a bullish sign, they only buy for 1 reason..


----------



## pharaoh (5 March 2006)

Is this a good buy at 19c?

Is the govt's stand on uranium mining going to effect the sp?
Is there anything positive or negative worthy of mention at the moment. 

Cheers ears


----------



## britishcarfreak (21 March 2006)

Hi pharoah,

I consider anything under 20c a great buy.  This just has to take off in the next few months.  I loaded up at 25c and was too bold to sell off as it fell.  I've taken another load at 16.5 c recently and now I'm balanced out i.e. no loss at current market price of around 19c.

Keep an eye on it.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 April 2006)

Hi folks,

SAU ..... here's a technical update and some
time cycles ahead ..... 

Hangingman candle on 29032006 has set us up for 
a pullback, to then allow a more sustainable rally,
going forward.

Looking ahead, we can see likely key dates
for SAU, around:

     03042006 ..... 2 minor cycles here.

     11042006 ..... significant and positive news ???

     14042006 ..... negative spotlight on SAU ???

     28042006 ..... positive (financial?) news .....??? 


 12-15052006 ..... minor and positive

     17052006 ..... minor and positive news???

     24052006 ..... 2 significant cycles here ... looks big ...
                         ..... may be negative financial news???

     31052006 ..... minor news


      15062006 ..... minor

  19-20062006 ..... June solstice 2006 ... may bring significant
                           and  positive news - (finance-related???)


Hope this helps you some.

 happy trading

     yogi


----------



## tmallie (30 January 2007)

Just thought I would ask people on their view of this stock as it rose from 40c to 54.5 in the last week.

They are into Uranium as well.....

T


----------



## mmmmining (30 January 2007)

tmallie said:
			
		

> Just thought I would ask people on their view of this stock as it rose from 40c to 54.5 in the last week.
> 
> They are into Uranium as well.....
> 
> T



It is one of the original uranium stocks with share price still below $1. I cannot figure it out what this company is up to, but I do received a notice about uranium spin-off. I just passively hold this for a while already, hope it can find a pile of uranium, gold, copper, zinc, nickel, or anything by accident.


----------



## tmallie (30 January 2007)

It looks like they are trying to find anything and everything!  

Last announcement they found Nickel.

I hope they find something worthwhile..........if and when I get in.


----------



## mmmmining (1 February 2007)

People are buying this stock to get the priority offer for the uranium spin-off. Maybe there is an opportunity for short-term trading.


----------



## boy_888 (2 February 2007)

Guys how do you think the southern uranium ipo will fair? is it going to go along the lines of eromanga uranium which set out to raise similar amounts of capital circa $14 million, and has sense done nothing in terms of sp. might be a marketable name more than anything else. thoughts?


----------



## windwalker (8 February 2007)

Bought it in the 'flyer' portfolio, watching with interest


----------



## mmmmining (8 February 2007)

windwalker said:
			
		

> Bought it in the 'flyer' portfolio, watching with interest



Without uranium hype, I don't know what is attraction of SAU, it becomes one of the 1000s of small precious metal/base metal plays. Can't bet your house on it. In stead bet a bunch of them, and hope one of them become 10 bagger or better, such as CDU by become the darling of day-traders, or find something by accident, or by boosting results..... Surly the rest might drafting up and down without any direction. 

I play such game with iron ore companies. I bet equal money on CFE, GWRO, MMX, MGX, GBG... In less than 12 months, GWRO become almost 10 bagger, MMX almost tripled, while CFE, MMX and GMX are all drafting down a bit. 

But overall this strategy can easily beat ASX200 by a big margin. It is fun to cash in the winners, but the dreadful feeling to hold a bunch of small directionless mining companies is so depressing.....


----------



## nizar (28 March 2007)

This ones an interesting one.
Market cap of about $30million.
Will own ~40% of SNU, whose market cap is $23million at the offer price.

If SNU does a NUP and goes to $1 quickly, then SAU's stake in this asset alone is worth 79cps.

And dont forget SAUs other prospective projects, in gold/nickel and they are keeping 2 uranium projects for themselves.

Talbot and CITIC are major shareholders in SNU - these guys took a stake in MTN when it was about $1.

Very suprising to see SAU in the 40s, I may have to pick up a few on market.


----------



## Halba (28 March 2007)

The way SAU is priced could only be 60c listing then for SNU?


----------



## nizar (28 March 2007)

Halba said:


> The way SAU is priced could only be 60c listing then for SNU?




Dont understand your logic.
I was thinking maybe SNU/SAU will fly together like NUP/ARU.


----------



## nizar (29 March 2007)

Looks like the market is getting ready for SNU after seeing NUP/ARU yesterday.
Buyers keen this morning.


----------



## Halba (29 March 2007)

If SNU was to fly, shouldn't SAU be trading higher? Thats my logic...but who knows, market is not rational.


----------



## nizar (29 March 2007)

Halba said:


> If SNU was to fly, shouldn't SAU be trading higher? Thats my logic...but who knows, market is not rational.




Its starting to 

But even if SNU flies - this could just stay static.

Look at how long the JRL/EME discount has been there - for several months.


----------



## Glenhaven (29 March 2007)

What beats me is that there is nothing new. The only thing that changed since last week is that the float date for SNU is closer. I am a holder of both but don't see any reason for the increase in in SAU to-day except follow the leader.


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

Markets saying: Lets go to the next level 

New highs next week when SNU floats in my opinion.


----------



## Glenhaven (30 March 2007)

Hope you are right. I just have trouble when I see no real reasons for the increase.


----------



## nizar (30 March 2007)

Glenhaven said:


> Hope you are right. I just have trouble when I see no real reasons for the increase.




LOL why waste time looking for reasons.
Just finds what going up, look at volume, if minimal overhead resistance you jump on.

Simple really.

If its going up you will make money whether theres a reason or not. And if there is a reason it doesnt have to make sense. The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent. Try to exploit it.


----------



## explod (12 April 2007)

May have hit the bottom, looks like a reversal at the .40 cent support line.  With gold looking to break $700 US an ounce could be a good move up again.


----------



## ISMON (25 September 2007)

Big Gains so far today for this stock. up 20%. what would cause this? im lucky i bought at 26c, i hope they stay up. 

Open	0.2800
High	0.3350


----------



## explod (25 September 2007)

ISMON said:


> Big Gains so far today for this stock. up 20%. what would cause this? im lucky i bought at 26c, i hope they stay up.
> 
> Open	0.2800
> High	0.3350




Good for you, I climbed back in yesterday at .28   Was very oversold in my view and it is indicated that some positive results are due out soon.

Yes a good break on the chart today.


----------



## spottygoose (26 September 2007)

Well Explod, your timing is uncanny - great job! 

This is big news just out this morning. Sau has their first major instituitonal investor on board in the form of MBL no less. The announcement states that both Citic and Talbot holdings have also increased their stakes.

This is very positive news ahead of all the drilling results that are heading our way.


----------



## ISMON (26 September 2007)

spottygoose said:


> Well Explod, your timing is uncanny - great job!
> 
> This is big news just out this morning. Sau has their first major instituitonal investor on board in the form of MBL no less. The announcement states that both Citic and Talbot holdings have also increased their stakes.
> 
> This is very positive news ahead of all the drilling results that are heading our way.




yes well done on that purchase, ive had them for ages, look like another good day up 4c (10%) already to 0.365 in morning trade.


----------



## spottygoose (26 September 2007)

Southern Gold places shares with Macquarie Bank
10:52, Wednesday, September 26, 2007

Sydney - Wednesday - September 26: (RWE Aust Business News) -
Southern Gold (ASX:SAU) has issued 5m shares at 30c each to raise $1.5
million, with Macquarie Bank (ASX:MBL) taking 2.5m shares and Citic and
Talbot Group taking 1.25m each.


----------



## spottygoose (26 September 2007)

SMH:

Macquarie Bank invests in Southern Gold
September 26, 2007 - 11:44AM

Investment bank Macquarie Bank Ltd has become the first major institutional investor in junior explorer Southern Gold Ltd.

Macquarie, along with Southern Gold's largest shareholders, Citic Australia Pty Ltd and Talbot Group Holdings Pty Ltd, have taken up a placement in Southern Gold shares.

As a result, Citic and Talbot have increased their combined interest in Southern Gold to 16.5 per cent.

Macquarie will receive 2.5 million shares and Citic and Talbot 1.25 million shares each.

The precious and base metals explorer is issuing five million shares at 30 cents each to raise $1.5 million.

Southern Gold will have a total 79.36 million shares on issue.

The company is drilling several advanced gold and base metal exploration projects in Australia, and has identified gold mineralisation in Cambodia.

Southern Gold has a market capitalisation of $27.09 million. At 1120 AEST on Wednesday, its shares were trading four cents or 12.32 per cent higher at 36.5 cents.


----------



## explod (29 October 2007)

Something must be in the pipeline here.  Gold up of course but we will see

................................................................................................


----------



## spottygoose (29 October 2007)

Aside from the surge in Gold (as mentioned), news is due on a number of fronts. It is certainly looking good today.


----------



## explod (14 November 2007)

Interested in what others who know more about this mob think of this latest announcement.   Seem to be confirming a strike at their lease in South Australia.  Share price up 20%


----------



## shaunm (14 November 2007)

I'm in primarily based on some of the preliminary work and finds in Cambodia.
These local releases are icing on the cake.
DOn't quite understand why it dipped on Mon/Tues??
Glad to see it back up again!


----------



## scuffler (29 February 2008)

Hi guys this is whats coming up.
I dont think anyone is bothered about Wyoming...Challenger and Cambodia is the company making projects!
March should be good.
I have been holding for months now.
Hardly the best stock to watch for interest but on any good announcements this should go up quite nicely due to the fact there arent many shares kncoking around.
If you read the presentation recently at the end it clearly says...that we are on the verge of a major find in cambodia.
I repeat major.:
So i would not be surprised for them to find a 1million ounce resource.Plus they have been doing this work in Cambodia now since 2006....so the fruits of the labour are just starting to come out.



UPCOMING DRILLING
•Drilling Wyoming Paleoplacer Gold (awaiting results)
•Drilling Nickel Sulphide/Gold , Bulong South, W.A. (awaiting results & 1st Qtr 2008)
•Drilling Gold and Base Metals, Cambodia. (awaiting results & 2nd Qtr 2008)
•Drilling VHMS Targets Eurow, N.S.W (1st Qtr 2008)
•Drilling Challenger Area JV (1st & 2nd Qtr 2008)
•Drilling IOCGU Targets Torrens South JV, S.A. (2nd Qtr 2008)


----------



## scuffler (11 March 2008)

does anyone else hold these on ASF??
I bought in the 20's 30's and 40's and yet i still cant keep it up,lol.

Even tho my position is not looking good on paper i still have very high hopes for this dark horse.
Challanger mine and the work in Cambodia is what made my mind up.

If you read their latest presentation it says towards the back of it that they are on the verge of a MAJOR discovery...thats right people MAJOR!!
gold gold gold.

Now MAQ bank and its european investors saw value at 39 cents for i think $3.9mill bucks.
So they have now lost half as todays price stands....
Do you think they are bothered by todays price?? I think not.
They look at it from a long term point of view.
Maq bank went to Cambodia to inspect the work going on.SAU have been doing this since early 2006....!!!!!!!!!!!

 I expect something very good. Maybe a 1 million ounce find or more would be a great start.
Challenger mine....well from what i hear they have a few full time geos working for SAU and these same geos are from DOM!!! hint hint.(DYOR)

I am not telling you to buy but keep these guys on your watchlist...i expect some action soon.

:bigun2:


----------



## scuffler (27 March 2008)

nobody interested in the next OXR here on ASF??

I thought ASF members would be onto this one.

Maq bank,gold 2000,CITIC and now our jap frds......aint rocket science.

Now you all have a chance to buy at these prices BEFORE a resource is defined.
Its going to happen.......u heard it here.

Wednesday 26 th March 2008

Japan’s JOGMEC in A$4.9m JV with Southern Gold
to accelerate three Cambodian gold projects

The large Japanese government organisation, JOGMEC, plans to fund accelerated
exploration on three Cambodian gold and base metal projects under a Letter of
Intent announced today with Australia’s Southern Gold Limited (ASX code” SAU”).

JOGMEC (Japan Oil, Gas and Metals National Corporation) and Southern Gold
today announced the signing of the LOI to enter into a Joint Venture (JV) over three
of Southern Gold’s wholly-owned granted Exploration Licences in Cambodia.

Under the LOI, JOGMEC will invest US$4.5 million (A$4.94m) within 3 years to earn
a 51% interest in the three tenements – Phnum Khtong (Kratie North Project), and
two adjoining blocks, Preak Khlong and O’Kthung (Kratie South Project), all to the
northeast of Phnom Penh.

The agreement includes an upfront payment to Southern Gold of approximately
US$400,000 on signing of the LOI for current exploration costs, followed by a
decision to proceed with a full joint venture on the Kratie North and/or the Kratie
South Projects by June 2008.

The three tenements are among eight gold projects wholly or majority owned by
Southern Gold under its “first mover” strategy to establish a cornerstone gold
business in Cambodia to compliment the Company’s Australian gold focussed
projects across three states.

“The Joint Venture will enable Southern Gold to bring forward exploration schedules
and therefore potential discoveries in Cambodia which we regard as one of the
world’s great mining frontiers,” Southern Gold’s Managing Director, Mr Stephen
Biggins, said today.

“The agreement ensures we can now commit to substantially larger drilling budgets
to test early stage exploration discoveries made by our exploration team in Phnom
Penh.

“Significantly, the JV, expected to take effect almost immediately, extends Southern
Gold’s direct relationships with key consumer economies for commodity metals.”
The JV is the first Japanese, and JOGMEC’s first, investment in Southern Gold’s
projects, whose larger shareholders include Chinese resource investor CITIC as
well as Australia’s Macquarie Bank Limited.

“This combination of key Japanese, Chinese and Australian support is an
exceptionally strong vote of confidence by world majors in Southern Gold's Asian
strategy,” Mr Biggins said.

“It is an envious position for a young explorer to be in and should also re-ignite
market sentiment about those Australian companies driving the establishment of a
modern-day commodities footprint in Asia.”

About JOGMEC

Japan Oil, Gas and Metals National Corporation’s (JOGMEC) objectives are to
secure a stable supply of oil, natural gas, nonferrous metals and minerals to Japan.
Typically, JOGMEC carries out mineral exploration jointly with various organisations
such as major or junior mining companies that hold mineral properties. JOGMEC
usually acquires an option for an equity interest in the project, if the results of
exploration are positive, then the equity interest is transferred to a Japanese private-sector
company.

:bigun2:


----------



## ChomChom (11 April 2008)

Thanks mate, I've bought a bunch of those, it's gone up 40%  today following this announcement:

_Asian equity market and resources investors have been told Adelaide-based explorer,
Southern Gold Limited (ASX code: SAU) is on the verge of making a “major” gold
discovery in Cambodia.
Addressing the peak Asia Mining Congress in Singapore, Southern Gold’s Managing
Director, Mr Stephen Biggins, said recent investments in the Company’s Cambodian
campaigns had enabled it to “significantly” step up exploration activities at three of its eight
gold projects in the country’s northeast.
“We have now cemented our early mover advantage in Cambodia, and are on the verge of
making a major gold discovery,” Mr Biggins told the mining and investment Congress.
Southern Gold is the sole or majority owner of eight Cambodian tenements, covering a total
of 1,800 km² in the highly prospective northeast region, where artisanal mining has long
pointed to extensive high-grade gold and base metals mineralisation.
Exploration licences have been granted for three of Southern Gold’s wholly-owned
tenements, with applications pending on a further four.
The Company’s first drilling at its Snoul concession, completed in December last year,
intersected gold in three holes. Detailed geochemistry and geological programs are currently
being undertaken.
“All eight tenements suggest the potential for high-grade gold finds, with widespread
mineralised intrusive bodies and highly anomalous regional soils,” Mr Biggins said in
Singapore.
“In some places, there is undrilled gold mineralisation literally protruding out of the ground
and this continues to add to our confidence of an imminent large discovery.”_

SAU is in trading halt till next tuesday


----------



## Damien505 (12 April 2008)

"we're on the verge of a major discovery", the companies catch phrase for a while now, has got to be the most forward looking statement ever, I think it's about time they backed it up with more than a handful of marginal intercepts and some surface samples. More drills please and perhaps we will get a glimpse of this major discovery they talk about soon!


----------



## diamond h (23 May 2008)

Gidday Posters.
I have a few of these shares bought at 40c some time ago intending to hold and hopefully buy a few more when cash available. Looks like a lot of potential for a Major lift in value based on the positive outlook from the Company.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (24 May 2008)

diamond h said:


> ... Looks like a lot of potential for a Major lift in value based on the positive outlook from the Company.



Hmm...  needs more than a positive outlook to lift value. Nothing to get excited about yet but I do like the potential of their position in Cambodia - SEA plays appeal to me as an under explored region, close to market, low capex/opex when they finally do find something, etc. I have a holding that owes me nothing except for a return on the opportunity cost... Hmm.. in that case it owes me heaps... Prepared to be patient for a little longer...


----------



## Lurker (17 July 2016)

Many years since any interest on this forum, I urge you all to read the last two announcements! Specifically listen to the audio cast. Plenty of upside, 14 mil cash, generating cash through JVs in WA and started drilling in Korea 2 days ago....and Korean government paying 70% of costs.

Would love to hear other posters opinions re this little goldy.

FYI I currently hold a small pilot parcel at 39 cents.

Cheers


----------



## Porper (17 July 2016)

Lurker said:


> Many years since any interest on this forum, I urge you all to read the last two announcements! Specifically listen to the audio cast. Plenty of upside, 14 mil cash, generating cash through JVs in WA and started drilling in Korea 2 days ago....and Korean government paying 70% of costs.
> 
> Would love to hear other posters opinions re this little goldy.
> 
> ...




Trouble is there is no volume and it is being ramped to hell on Hotcopper. That alone will be adding to the share price...be careful. That said if Gold keeps on going (as I expect) then it could be ok longer term.


----------



## McLovin (17 July 2016)

What's a pilot parcel?


----------

